# Best method for filling stair gaps (between tread and riser)



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I wouldn't caulk it. How about 1/4" Luan screwed or glued to the existing risers?


----------



## alexjburkhardt (Jan 17, 2018)

maybe fasten some cove moulding over the gap? 

or, as said above .. fit some 1/4 material over the risers so that it sits flush against the tread. rather than cutting it to be perfect top/bottom, just make the bottom sit flush, and cover any gap at the top of the riser with an applied moulding.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

What are you risers made of? oak? or are they painted? I'd also carefully cut/fit 1/4" ply to cover the existing risers where needed. Luan is fine if they paint and can even be stained although 1/4" oak [or whatever the other risers are] might look better.


Shoe mold or cove molding would be the easiest fix and I guess if you did every one it won't look too strange.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I wouldn't do both Luan & 1/4 round, one or the other. Lose a little of the tread as possible especially if the treads aren't that big or if everyone has big feet.


----------



## nguy44 (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the input! Your feedback triggered something along the lines of your suggestions that I had not thought about.

The risers are oak; they (and the treads) are stained and finished. They are generally, other than the spacing, in good shape.

I have some quarter round molding left over from a laminate floor project a couple of years ago. I placed a piece of it over the gap, and the colors are almost an exact match.

The tread is 10 inches deep, this molding would reduce the depth to 9 1/4 inches. No one in the house has big feet :smile:. Would this be an option?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

To help with the calculation, keep in mind that a man's 9 1/2 shoe is exactly 12" long.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Code calls for the tread to be a minimum of 10" deep although I doubt loosing what the molding uses up would pose an issue for most folks.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Use a smaller molding. And please, anything other than 1/4 round. That stuff should be banned.


----------



## comfun1 (May 20, 2010)

No matter how well you fit the trim or Luan there will still be a crack. Dust will find it's way through any crack. Make life easy and caulk the cracks. If you are worried about the 1/4" use filler rod. If you really wish to to be thorough, use trim and Luan and then caulk. I don't know how much your stairs flex but most caulking compounds have some flex when cured. Whatever path you choose I wish you the best.


----------



## nguy44 (Jan 8, 2019)

After reviewing the project some more, I tested 3/8" cove moulding instead, and that looks nice and is smaller - though now I have to stain it to match. 

I will still put caulk beneath it, but with the moulding I will not have to worry about the caulk matching, since the moulding will cover it.

Thanks again for all of the ideas!


----------

